# Starship forks



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was wondering. Is there an optimal angle for a fork on a starship? I have made a couple but it seems that the aim point is really high above the forks. What is the best slant on the forks? and what are the opinions on off set arm rests?

Thanx!


----------



## Qjay (Jul 1, 2014)

It would depend on your tube/bandset, tie style, TTF/OTT, etc, wouldn't it?

And no, it's not a smart alek remark, just my first thought on it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is just it. I don't know. :iono:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have made one with rings and i put paracord on them and tie my flat bands to the paracord that shoots really good i use the paracord as my sight took a big bull frog at about 15 to 18 yards.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I think the angle of the tips wouldn't matter so much. Just personal preference. As for the offset arm brace, it depends on your anchor point. Only offset it enough to keep the fork tips square with the band when you pull it back.


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

As far as how low and the angle I would say the lower the better as long as you can anchor and aim comfortably. The lower the fork the less strain on your arm.


----------

